

Radius raises $12.4M from American Express And Others - trimbo
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/23/local-business-sales-intelligence-platform-radius-raises-12-4m-from-american-express-and-others/

======
Psyonic
Full disclosure -- I work here, and this is a really exciting time for us! We
have so many things on our radar that it feels like we're just getting
started. I'd be happy to answer any questions people might have.

------
jah07022
Sweet to see AMEX investing in real technology. These guys are ahead of the
'big data' curve.

------
furtive66
awesome

